# Painting Fascia, should I paint the drip edge?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

PaulR said:


> Hi. I will be painting fascia boards. There is no rain gutter, only a drip edge flashing on top of the boards. The drip edge has never been painted. Normally is one supposed to paint the drip edge when painting the fascia boards? The color won't match if I don't, but I'm not sure I like the idea of painting it. Thanx.


I wouldn't paint it. Paint there isn't going to do any good, and it's just one more potential problem if the paint starts to peel off of it.

I'd prime any unpainted wood and paint that wood, but I'd leave the drip cap unpainted.

Maybe apply some painter's masking tape to it just so that you don't end up getting paint all over it so that it looks worse.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

PaulR said:


> ...Normally is one supposed to paint the drip edge when painting the fascia boards?...


*Nope*


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

I painted mine, only because I had a dark fascia and did not want that white drip edge to stand out.


----------

